# So gathering acorns & pine cones isn't as fun as I thought it would be...



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 1, 2020)

we have to keep shaking trees several times until one falls? why no one from the south hemsworth or people who tt told me about this  
idk, i assumed it'll be easier to get them (like the summer shells) because i see people selling these materials and craft it for people (for a price ofc, but still)

i guess it's also because i'm never really fond of shaking trees anymore anyway. and to me, selling tree branches are such a hassle. but it is what it is. annoying but it gives me something to do. and i have a 3 months to collect it anyway so it's all good.

so i guess it's the maple leaf that is easy to get like the cherry blossom petals. can't wait for that & the mushrooms. i never had mush or fall items yet, i was waiting for this organically woooo


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 1, 2020)

You want mine? lol, they've been sitting in my inventory since April-May or whenever they fell.

When the game was released, I was all gung-ho about shaking trees because all of us were tiny babies with nothing in the beginning, so I didn't see it a huge chore since I was like "what item will I get from the trees today?" whereas now, I have a good amount of items cataloged and I'd rather not win another school desk.

But yes, you will be a tree hugger for fall.


----------



## Imbri (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh, I only shook each tree once. Got a ton of branches and bells and 3 each acorns and pine cones. We can shake multiple times to get more?

I'll have to go back and hit my trees again. Maybe go to an NMT island and farm that way, too. Thanks for the heads up.


I'm also looking forward to crafting the fall and mush items. Like you, I haven't bought anything out of season (well, a couple of clothes when I visited SH islands, but that doesn't count), and I have plans on where and how to use things.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 1, 2020)

Southern hemisphere island here, I could've definitely told you it is tedious as hell   Just be glad you are playing when there's a decent spawn rate for acorns and pine cones. Pine cones used to be so rare that I thought they were a fake, fan-made item. The maple leaves are super easy as you catch them with a net like the petals. I hope the fall season goes well for you though! Personally I'm SUPER excited that my island is going into Spring soon <3


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 1, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> You want mine? lol, they've been sitting in my inventory since March.
> 
> When the game was released, I was all gung-ho about shaking trees because all of us were tiny babies with nothing in the beginning, so I didn't see it a huge chore since I was like "what item will I get from the trees today?" whereas now, I have a good amount of items cataloged and I'd rather not win another school desk.
> 
> But yes, you will be a tree hugger for fall.



oh you're from the south hemisphere i never really thought of that but yes i understand. i would have definitely enjoyed it more when the game is new. i shook a lot of trees back then to get a furniture, wasp nest, and trying to complete that nook miles on catching 5 wasps lol. so definitely wouldn't mind doing it back then. but you don't have to give them to me, it's fine.

i have a good amount of items cataloged too so shaking trees doesn't excite me anymore


----------



## Jhine7 (Sep 1, 2020)

The shaking for pine cones and acorns definitely isn't as convenient as shaking for ornaments in the winter. Now you get branches, then you get nothing but ornaments depending on the tree.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 1, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> Southern hemisphere island here, I could've definitely told you it is tedious as hell   Just be glad you are playing when there's a decent spawn rate for acorns and pine cones. Pine cones used to be so rare that I thought they were a fake, fan-made item. The maple leaves are super easy as you catch them with a net like the petals. I hope the fall season goes well for you though! Personally I'm SUPER excited that my island is going into Spring soon <3



i went in on fall season blind, didn't watch any videos or guides/tips regarding the new craft materials this season so when i shook so many trees (once) i was surprised i didn't get any! i was like but i remember isabelle announcing so then i talked to my friends if they were able to get acorns & pine cones and HOW. today i read online that it is not that common.


----------



## JSS (Sep 1, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> we have to keep shaking trees several times until one falls? *why no one from the south hemsworth or people who tt told me about this *
> idk, i assumed it'll be easier to get them (like the summer shells) because i see people selling these materials and craft it for people (for a price ofc, but still)
> 
> i guess it's also because i'm never really fond of shaking trees anymore anyway. and to me, selling tree branches are such a hassle. but it is what it is. annoying but it gives me something to do. and i have a 3 months to collect it anyway so it's all good.
> ...


 I didn't tell you specifically but a while ago I did wish luck to one person who was planning on mass gathering stacks of those 

I just don't like raining on people's parade...


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 1, 2020)

@Underneath The Stars
Yeah, tbh, I didn't realize that acorns and pinecones at the time was season exclusive and I didn't understand why a lot of NH people were attacking my trees for the materials. That was the noob beginner brain me and I was telling friends who were NH to shake their trees for acorns while they were so baffled at what the heck I was talking about, lol.

I will say that you probably want more pinecones than acorns. a lot of the diys right now for NH people are big pinecone gobblers.


----------



## Solio (Sep 1, 2020)

What really gets on my nerves is the unholy amount of branches we get from this.
It's bad enough that we have to pick them up _everyday_ to keep our towns clean. But this morning I amassed like 4 stacks of branches just to get some pinecones/acorns! There aren't even that many (good) DIYs that require branches!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 1, 2020)

JSS said:


> I didn't tell you specifically but a while ago I did wish luck to one person who was planning on mass gathering stacks of those
> 
> I just don't like raining on people's parade...



hahaa. yea farming this is not gonna be cute. those islands with TONS of tree's bounty lamp used as a "plant" probably acquired it by buying online or something. it's just... i can't imagine having patience to craft so many of these.



Solio said:


> What really gets on my nerves is the unholy amount of branches we get from this.
> It's bad enough that we have to pick them up _everyday_ to keep our towns clean. But this morning I amassed like 4 stacks of branches just to get some pinecones/acorns! There aren't even that many (good) DIYs that require branches!



EXACTLY
when i found out that selling the tree branch (edit: the wreath) only goes for 100 bells each? bye


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 1, 2020)

Good tips as I am just going to start playing on my first day of Autumn  shake shake shake


----------



## Pintuition (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm here realizing I have a really inadequate amount of hardwood trees and probably have to go to nook mile islands to steal trees to plant lol. I shook trees for like 20 minutes this morning and got 1 acorn. It's my pride and joy!    I didn't expect it to be this hard either. I visited someone earlier in the year that TT'd to fall and got a bunch of materials quickly since their island wasn't built up and there were trees everywhere. I didn't really think it would be hard until today!


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 1, 2020)

Ok, this isn’t fun  so far 60 branches but think doing ok as have 7 acorns. Where do I get pine cones?


----------



## Bilaz (Sep 1, 2020)

This is part of the reason why, after TTing to Autumn I gave up and bought the items I wanted


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 1, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Ok, this isn’t fun  so far 60 branches but think doing ok as have 7 acorns. Where do I get pine cones?


You get pine cones from cedar trees! I had removed all hardwood trees so was wondering why I was only getting pine cones and zero acorns...


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 1, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Ok, this isn’t fun  so far 60 branches but think doing ok as have 7 acorns. Where do I get pine cones?



  cedar trees


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 1, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> You get pine cones from cedar trees! I had removed all hardwood trees so was wondering why I was only getting pine cones and zero acorns...


Thanks, think I will need to plant more trees


----------



## Livia (Sep 1, 2020)

I shook all my trees and only got 1 pine cone and 1 acorn.  Good to know we can shake them more than once to get more.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 1, 2020)

Hey, this is my element. I savored the last few days I had to island hop SH islands to obtain pine cones and acorns. It doesn’t bother me too much that I have to work for a while for em. I don’t really care that it makes a glut of sticks in the process. It’s my favorite season and I LOVE the materials association with it!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 1, 2020)

I can’t even get them in my town because I only have fruit trees. I can only get them on the Nook Miles Islands, and even I have a hard time.


----------



## Debeers (Sep 1, 2020)

I got 6 pine cones and 1 acorn this morning after shaking all the non-fruit trees on our island. I removed all the hardwood trees a couple of month ago, now I guess I just don’t chop down money trees after shaking off the money bags...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 1, 2020)

JSS said:


> I didn't tell you specifically but a while ago I did wish luck to one person who was planning on mass gathering stacks of those
> 
> I just don't like raining on people's parade...


Was that me? As I said earlier I don’t care about the metric ton of sticks being a byproduct too much and I’m already well-acquainted with the rate at which they drop. Thanks for warning me (if it was me) though!


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 1, 2020)

Anyone want any tree branches  How long till winter


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 1, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Anyone want any tree branches  How long till winter



we'll just end up selling them because other players have plenty of this too.
i'm trying to look for something to craft using them with a better price. the tree branch wreath selling price is just 100 each. that's higher than just selling them uncrafted at least.


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 1, 2020)

I dont have a branch wreath diy. I can do a clothes line so hopefully I could sell that too. So far got 244 tree branches, 18 acorns, 8 pine cones and 2 sore thumbs 
,


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 1, 2020)

Yeah,I think it's safe to say that Nintendo is gonna have to make a few adjustments to this pine cone and acorn thing.This came out of just one tree.I did get nine pine cones though.


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 1, 2020)

hah. I hate shaking trees.
I hate sticks. End of story.
My island will probably be littered with them...


----------



## Imbri (Sep 1, 2020)

Flimsy nets and fishing rods use branches and sell for the same price as wreaths but only take 5 branches. Still not a real moneymaker, but a better return. And it will get you closer to the DIY tool badge, if you're still trying for that (like me).


----------



## Emmsey (Sep 1, 2020)

Weirdly I didn’t have any announcement about the various pine cones, leafs or anything. A visitor chose today to swing by my campsite I tried shaking but nothing so presumably that joy will come tomorrow?


----------



## Imbri (Sep 1, 2020)

Emmsey said:


> Weirdly I didn’t have any announcement about the various pine cones, leafs or anything. A visitor chose today to swing by my campsite I tried shaking but nothing so presumably that joy will come tomorrow?



You should get it tomorrow, if there aren't any other announcements to bounce it. Isabelle will also send the tree's bounty diy.


----------



## loveclove (Sep 1, 2020)

It doesn't really bothers me, really!


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Sep 1, 2020)

I mean, we have 3 months to find them, gotta do something to make the crafting of the DIYs last.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 1, 2020)

I TT'ed to fall earlier in the year and did not know you had to shake trees multiple times to get acorns/pine cones. I thought they would spawn at the bottom of trees like mushrooms. Which would make more sense, considering how many acorns and pinecones I find on the ground irl during this time of year. But if you thought acorns are bad, wait till you need large snowflakes.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Sep 1, 2020)

Luckily, I am not into autumn furniture. I will still collect them as days go by. But I don't have to kill myself for several hours shaking trees on a single day.


----------



## nerfeddude (Sep 1, 2020)

Wait... You need to shake trees repeatedly to get acorns and pine cones? Damn, I feel so dumb right now :'D


----------



## JSS (Sep 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Was that me? As I said earlier I don’t care about the metric ton of sticks being a byproduct too much and I’m already well-acquainted with the rate at which they drop. Thanks for warning me (if it was me) though!


I don't remember but I guess it may have been you. I'm just enjoying the reactions here.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 1, 2020)

Um, I didn’t know this was even possible!  Thanks for letting me know. . I’m gonna try to shake some today...


----------



## mollyduck (Sep 1, 2020)

I substituted all my hardwood trees for foreign fruits after sakura season. I did manage to get one acorn from a tree this morning whose fruit I’d picked yesterday, but does anyone know if there’s a difference in spawn rate?

Also I guess this is spoilery but was wondering whether the fruit trees will change color later this fall. If not I’m going to have to replace them back with hardwood soon anyway.


----------



## samticore (Sep 1, 2020)

Don't forget, we have presumably 3 (?) whole months to find them? Correct me if I'm wrong SH! Don't let the fall burnout get you all before it's even the equinox~


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 1, 2020)

samticore said:


> Don't forget, we have presumably 3 (?) whole months to find them? Correct me if I'm wrong SH! Don't let the fall burnout get you all before it's even the equinox~


Actually you get a couple days in December to collect, too (before the snow rolls in)! I’m going into big time hoarding mode myself since my main island has an overgrown forest theme.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 1, 2020)

...I mean, I TTed and could've told you, but they're just like twigs but rarer. I thought we all assumed that's how they would work


----------



## JSS (Sep 1, 2020)

mollyduck said:


> I substituted all my hardwood trees for foreign fruits after sakura season. I did manage to get one acorn from a tree this morning whose fruit I’d picked yesterday, but does anyone know if there’s a difference in spawn rate?
> 
> Also I guess this is spoilery but was wondering whether the fruit trees will change color later this fall. If not I’m going to have to replace them back with hardwood soon anyway.


Idk about the first question but the fruit trees do change color. The pear trees especially look lovely bc the green makes them stand out.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 1, 2020)

samticore said:


> Don't forget, we have presumably 3 (?) whole months to find them? Correct me if I'm wrong SH! Don't let the fall burnout get you all before it's even the equinox~



i have included it on OP btw

we have up until dec 10. i mean the reality is i won’t even catch a stack of them that quick nor i’m planing to, and even so i’ve looked at the DIYs- there’s quite a lot of materials needed unlike pearls. it’s just the process of shaking trees, some of us are not into it. and some of our islands could not have enough trees or so. more or less shaking them frequently 10x hoping you’ll get 1.

just FYI our issue here is with how to get it & not how quickly we want the items. sure we have 3 months, but if you think about it why wait until december to display or craft the fall items right?

but you are right.. there’s plenty of time left


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 1, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> i have included it on OP btw
> 
> we have up until dec 10. i mean the reality is i won’t even catch a stack of them that quick nor i’m planing to, and even so i’ve looked at the DIYs- there’s quite a lot of materials needed unlike pearls. it’s just the process of shaking trees, some of us are not into it. and some of our islands could not have enough trees or so. more or less shaking them frequently 10x hoping you’ll get 1.
> 
> just FYI our issue here is with how to get it & not how quickly we want the items. sure we have 3 months, but if you think about it why wait until december to display or craft the fall items right?


I guess it’s just the difference in what people enjoy doing. As I’m a shiny hunter in Pokémon, I find simple repetitive tasks quite therapeutic. Usually I pop on a YouTube video and have the task running in the background.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I guess it’s just the difference in what people enjoy doing. As I’m a shiny hunter in Pokémon, I find simple repetitive tasks quite therapeutic. Usually I pop on a YouTube video and have the task running in the background.



that’s true! for me, just personally, it’s gonna be hard to deal with trees because there are only a few, and some of them i have to clear the ground in order for the materials to land on. so basically a design issue haha. i have set an area before for the wood materials that i need, but it wasn’t much. the older the game gets, the less i needed it so it wasn’t really priority. as time went by, i’ve actually abandoned shaking trees on the regular.
so yeah if you compare it to summer shells, i prefer that one haha.



Serabee said:


> ...I mean, I TTed and could've told you, but they're just like twigs but rarer. I thought we all assumed that's how they would work



i only ever shake them once and move on


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 1, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> that’s true! for me, just personally, it’s gonna be hard to deal with trees because there are only a few, and some of them i have to clear the ground in order for the materials to land on. so basically a design issue haha. i have set an area before for the wood materials that i need, but it wasn’t much. the older the game gets, the less i needed it so it wasn’t really priority. as time went by, i’ve actually abandoned shaking trees on the regular.
> so yeah if you compare it to summer shells, i prefer that one haha.


I love my trees so I have no problem in finding one with ample room to shake! I liked the summer shells but they barely had anything to craft with them!


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 1, 2020)

JSS said:


> I didn't tell you specifically but a while ago I did wish luck to one person who was planning on mass gathering stacks of those
> 
> I just don't like raining on people's parade...



Thanks . I haven’t logged in the game yet but even after reading these posts, I’m still excited.

I admit that I got impatient and have bought a lot of out of season stuff since I really have been enjoying trading and because I just love the frozen and now, fall stuff. I wish I had been more patient, but whatever lol. Going to still enjoy the season. 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 1, 2020



JSS said:


> I don't remember but I guess it may have been you. I'm just enjoying the reactions here.
> 
> Good luck everyone!



It could have been me as well lol. I did tell you twice how excited I was. Still am, but didn’t realize they wouldn’t be as easy as the ornaments. lol


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Sep 1, 2020)

I just discovered this as well and it's so disappointing lol. I shook so many trees multiple times each and only got 1 acorn -_- not looking forward to this as a daily chore.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 1, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> It could have been me as well lol. I did tell you twice how excited I was. Still am, but didn’t realize they wouldn’t be as easy as the ornaments. lol


I’m actually going into the ornament season semi-blind (I don’t want items before they’re obtainable in either hemisphere) so knowing that ornaments drop more gets me hyped for when it does come!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 1, 2020)

tbh, none of the mats gathering is much fun

though it's still better than just about everything else, imo

also, spoilers: the ornaments afaik are obtained the same way

	Post automatically merged: Sep 1, 2020



UglyMonsterFace said:


> I just discovered this as well and it's so disappointing lol. I shook so many trees multiple times each and only got 1 acorn -_- not looking forward to this as a daily chore.


there's no reason to shake multiple trees

just focus on one, and pick up everything that drops as the spots fill up. they'll never stop dropping sticks/acorns/etc, so

also remember though that acrosn=hardwood, pinecones=cedar


----------



## amemome (Sep 1, 2020)

I haven't seen a single acorn or pine cone drop and I shook all my trees


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 1, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m actually going into the ornament season semi-blind (I don’t want items before they’re obtainable in either hemisphere) so knowing that ornaments drop more gets me hyped for when it does come!



 

It still will take some time (not exactly a fast process to get a full stack), but when I was shaking for ornaments on someone else’s island, there wasn’t any issue of getting a surplus of tree branches in the process. I actually enjoyed shaking the trees for ornaments since it gave me something else to do and I just really liked the winter atmosphere on the island.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 1, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> It still will take some time (not exactly a fast process to get a full stack), but when I was shaking for ornaments on someone else’s island, there wasn’t any issue of getting a surplus of tree branches in the process. I actually enjoyed shaking the trees for ornaments since it gave me something else to do and I just really liked the winter atmosphere on the island.


I’m excited for the season but on my main island the flashy winter-themed lights are going to clash a ton with the fun tropical atmosphere of summer lol


----------



## porkpie28 (Sep 1, 2020)

i have got a few what do you do with them,


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 1, 2020)

porkpie28 said:


> i have got a few what do you do with them,


You’ll be getting fall-themed diys through balloons throughout the season and you use those to craft them. Oooor you could just give em to the wild child here (o(ω )o )


----------



## Jade_Amell (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm off to a great start. Shook my first tree, and got attacked by a bee.  -.x


----------



## Hypno KK (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm kind of disappointed too. I totally tought they'd appear on the ground near trees (like summer shells spawning on your beach). I'm really excited for them and like they way they look so I'll be shaking a lot of trees haha.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 1, 2020)

Jade_Amell said:


> I'm off to a great start. Shook my first tree, and got attacked by a bee.  -.x


I wish that happened with me actually lol (my character’s look is completed with a big ol’ wasp sting)


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 1, 2020)

Hypno KK said:


> I'm kind of disappointed too. I totally tought they'd appear on the ground near trees (like summer shells spawning on your beach). I'm really excited for them and like they way they look so I'll be shaking a lot of trees haha.



the mushrooms just spawn like that on the ground too so maybe that’s why some of us assume it’ll be like that. oh well.

why couldn’t they make it like those easter egg trees? it’ll look pretty too!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 1, 2020)

I just shook the crap out of nine or ten hardwood trees and that netted 10 acorns and 116 tree branches.How many flimsy fishing rods could I make out of that?


----------



## kindakooky (Sep 1, 2020)

What I find a bit annoying about this is that the trees tend to drop about 15 branches before you get one single acorn/pinecone. And some of them you don't get any! I really don't need or want this many tree branches Nintendo!


----------



## Rosch (Sep 1, 2020)

I shook all my trees and never got any... I wasn't aware that you need to shake my trees repeatedly. I only shook them all once. 

Did they mention that? Or I was just not paying attention?


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 1, 2020)

I certainly don't mind having to shake them. Just means I'm going to need to plant hardwood trees. I replaced them all with cedars a few months back. At least it give me something to do while I wait for traders in front of my airport.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 1, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I shook all my trees and never got any... I wasn't aware that you need to shake my trees repeatedly. I only shook them all once.
> 
> Did they mention that? Or I was just not paying attention?



I wouldn’t have known this either had I not gone to @Hobowire’s town to shake some ornaments before. If it makes you feel any better, when I visited his town and saw snowflakes, I thought by pushing y or b, that is how you get the snowflakes; I was wrong lol. I missed cherry blossom season (didn’t have game then), so had no idea how to get the snowflakes or cherry blossoms.


----------



## NyattaSama (Sep 1, 2020)

If I hadn't click on this thread, I wouldn't even know that I need to keep shaking the trees until they give me acorns and pinecones    Now I have a pocket full of sticks. Man this is tedious.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Sep 1, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> tbh, none of the mats gathering is much fun
> 
> though it's still better than just about everything else, imo
> 
> ...


Oh thank you! I had no idea! This helps so much lol


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 1, 2020)

We have 3 months to find them. It's not a big deal IMO.

Cherry blossom season and trying to get all of the DIYs in time was far worse. Nothing has surpassed that yet in stressfull grindyness.


----------



## UnendingHope (Sep 1, 2020)

bruh nothing could prepare me for the amount of branches that was going to rain upon my head on September 1st


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 1, 2020)

As someone from a Southern Hemisphere island I did not enjoy the Autumn months haha trying to find pine cones and mushrooms I was like nope. I didn’t really go all out and didn’t really collect much diys either. But now that my island is entering spring I am so excited to go all out and collect everything I can haha


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 1, 2020)

Friend posted that fruit trees give acorns.  Last night I spend time planting trees and placing flowers around hardwood trees.
Today I need to move the flowers or trees to get acorns.  Plan on removing items/flowers around trees and placing invisible pathways 2 tiles away from my trees until I get enough acorn/pine cones. 
30 minute I've got 12 pine cones and 2 acorns.


----------



## eko (Sep 1, 2020)

As someone living in the southern hemisphere, it was so tedious that I honestly gave up and waited to buy pinecones :''3c


----------



## BalloonFight (Sep 1, 2020)

It definitely is pretty tedious having to deal with all of the tree branches that fall. Sometimes though you can get a cedar tree or hardwood tree that will just continuously drop a bunch of pinecones and acorns. I've had 1 cedar give me 15 pinecones in the span of 40 "drops" before.

If you go villager hunting though, it's a fun side thing to do as you don't really have to worry about picking up the tree branches during your hunt. Far more enjoyable that way than having to deal with 100's of tree branches on your own island.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 1, 2020)

I’ve been a bit stressed out lately and you can call me crazy, but I am actually fun shaking these trees. lol. I’m kinda stumped on decorating ideas atm but still want to play the game so I think this is relaxing. I’m not going to deny that all these tree branches dropping are annoying, but just a minor one that i can deal with.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 1, 2020)

A repetitive and mundane chore isn't fun? Who would had thought...


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 1, 2020)

I think I'm just going to buy them from other players now. Too much work. My poor controllers.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 1, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> I think I'm just going to buy them from other players now. Too much work. My poor controllers.


Yeah this is just busywork to keep people occupied. Don't find that fun at all. I'd rather my AC playtime be spent elsewhere and not mindlessly mashing a button and hoping rng gives me enough in an hour or something.


----------



## Splinter (Sep 2, 2020)

Pintuition said:


> I'm here realizing I have a really inadequate amount of hardwood trees and probably have to go to nook mile islands to steal trees to plant lol. I shook trees for like 20 minutes this morning and got 1 acorn. It's my pride and joy!    I didn't expect it to be this hard either. I visited someone earlier in the year that TT'd to fall and got a bunch of materials quickly since their island wasn't built up and there were trees everywhere. I didn't really think it would be hard until today!



You only need 1 of each tree really, I shook 1 hardwood and 1 cedar tree over and over and got 10 acorns and 10 pine cones.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 2, 2020)

Splinter said:


> You only need 1 of each tree really, I shook 1 hardwood and 1 cedar tree over and over and got 10 acorns and 10 pine cones.


I haven't had the time to play yet, how long would you say it took you to get a full stack?


----------



## Splinter (Sep 2, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> I haven't had the time to play yet, how long would you say it took you to get a full stack?


About 30 minutes.
Sometimes you can shake and only get sticks, other times you might get lucky and acorn after acorn will drop.

My method was, shake on one side until 5 sticks or acorns/pines have dropped, then do the other side. Pick up all the stuff and repeat the process.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 2, 2020)

That's not so bad, but that's still a lot more grinding than I hoped for lol. If I wasn't working such a grueling and long schedule I would probably be ok with it, but I don't like the idea of wasting half an hour grinding.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

One more thing I have to say (this is my favorite season so I love the mats) is that this season is actually one of the easier seasons to obtain the related crafting materials. Spring bamboo requires you to either have a metric ton of bamboo or go island hopping to get a modest amount from a bamboo island. Summer shells put you at the mercy of the beach RNG. While small snowflakes are the easiest to obtain (I saw them fluttering EVERYWHERE) you need to have a lot of open space for snow boys (and the skills to make perfect ones every day) in order to make the main set. With the fall, you just need to park yourself under a tree, shake it to your hearts content, and clean up every 45 seconds. Maybe I love the season too much but I think it’s VERY forgiving compared to the others.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 2, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> That's not so bad, but that's still a lot more grinding than I hoped for lol. If I wasn't working such a grueling and long schedule I would probably be ok with it, but I don't like the idea of wasting half an hour grinding.



same here. it's not the worst, but still more grinding than we hoped for. like others have said, if it was during the start of the game i would have shook the trees anyway. but i don't think my schedule now would let me try getting a stack in 1 day. no way. some people are back to their regular lives now.

at least i found out we can just keep shaking 1 tree.
ALL THIS TIME i thought you can only shake them once. (even for tree branches....because really who needs a lot of these)


----------



## Imbri (Sep 2, 2020)

SOP: for people who keep getting stung when shaking trees, stand in front of the tree and have your net out. You'll automatically turn toward the fallen hive and can swoop them up. Then you can put the net away, knowing that tree is "safe".

It's good to know that you only have to focus on one of each tree, though. That will make life much easier, since a lot of my trees are tough to get at all the way around. I do have a few of each that are freestanding, though, so I'll stick to them.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 2, 2020)

yeah i'm also sticking to one tree where the ground is clear. imagine shaking and shaking then you keep getting branches and then the 1 pinecone disappeared because it had nothing to fall on  

like i'm not even in a hurry anyway, i don't have the DIYs lmaoooo
but if it wasn't for online boards like this, i wouldn't have learned how to get them!


----------



## Manah (Sep 2, 2020)

Shaking trees is never fun for me even when I want the tree branches.

The flying ones seem to be everywhere, I got way more shells than I know what to do with without ever putting any effort at all into looking for them, for spring bamboo I had 5 trees I farmed daily for about one month. None of the required pushing a button over and over for x amount of time. The only other thing that's somewhat close are shooting stars, and those feel a lot more rewarding (and you don't have to clean up tons of junk items either).


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 2, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> same here. it's not the worst, but still more grinding than we hoped for. like others have said, if it was during the start of the game i would have shook the trees anyway. but i don't think my schedule now would let me try getting a stack in 1 day. no way. some people are back to their regular lives now.
> 
> at least i found out we can just keep shaking 1 tree.
> ALL THIS TIME i thought you can only shake them once. (even for tree branches....because really who needs a lot of these)


Yeah I was essential through it all, so I never really got to sit down and really enjoy NH. So all the constant grinding wore thin on me really quick. I feel this constant grinding for mats really detracts from the chill atmosphere from the previous games. I don't like it, but I deal with it.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 2, 2020)

Manah said:


> Shaking trees is never fun for me even when I want the tree branches.
> 
> The flying ones seem to be everywhere, I got way more shells than I know what to do with without ever putting any effort at all into looking for them, for spring bamboo I had 5 trees I farmed daily for about one month. None of the required pushing a button over and over for x amount of time. The only other thing that's somewhat close are shooting stars, and those feel a lot more rewarding (and you don't have to clean up tons of junk items either).



as a switch lite user, what also worries me is the requirement of pushing a button over and over. (never had difficulty acquiring the spring bamboo as well) that's why i stopped diving often once i completed the mermaid DIYs. i'm trying to keep my buttons life in the long run here, nintendo! unless they'd tell us how we're able to restore the back up, then i'd feel more at ease. idk if it's just me, but it doesn't really feel sturdy so i avoid other hard games on the lite. maybe i should consider buying a wireless controller and use that when i'm home.


----------



## Pintuition (Sep 2, 2020)

Splinter said:


> You only need 1 of each tree really, I shook 1 hardwood and 1 cedar tree over and over and got 10 acorns and 10 pine cones.


I saw something like that yesterday afternoon! Fortunately I'm all set then!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 2, 2020)

Is the Switch Lite compatible with the Pro controller? Yeah it's expensive, but you shouldn't feel like you can't do certain things because Nintendo pushed out a system's controller functions before crowd testing it.


----------



## Feunard (Sep 2, 2020)

At first, I thought acorns and pine cones would simply spawn randomly next to some trees, in a similar way to the way tree branches behave. When I discovered that I would have to actually _shake_ the trees myself to get them, I said to myself: "Ok, I'm not going to gather any of these resources. It's not like balloons are giving me any seasonal DIY recipe anytime soon...". But today I decided to give it a try, and I discovered my new passion. Shaking trees. I know I'm probably going to regret saying this in a couple of days, but shaking trees is so fun lol. Now I can shake them all day long without looking like a complete idiot because "I'm looking for some fall materials, you know".


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 2, 2020)

I have a feeling I'm going to have a surplus of tree branches after all this.


----------



## Imbri (Sep 2, 2020)

I went through the list of Tree's Bounty and Leaf items to see what materials I'll need. Counting up, even with multiples of some items, it isn't too bad. The main materials needed are branches and weeds, so I see this being pretty doable for the season.

Of course, that also depends on my getting all of the recipes!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 2, 2020)

TheDuke55 said:


> Is the Switch Lite compatible with the Pro controller? Yeah it's expensive, but you shouldn't feel like you can't do certain things because Nintendo pushed out a system's controller functions before crowd testing it.



it is. but yeah it's expensive, especially where i'm from. we're talking like 35-40 USD higher locally.
might buy after the pandemic (is it ever gonna end ) when i travel. i'm done buying stuff online for now. takes forever to arrive.


----------



## Berrymia (Sep 2, 2020)

Selling Tree Branches. Only 890 NMTs each! Come get your bargain!!
Ok, but seriously, another problem I’m having right now is that I don’t see any balloons to shoot? I need my DIY recipes!!


----------



## Hypno KK (Sep 2, 2020)

I got a grand total of 3 pine cones and 3 acorns and I've got a TON of trees in my town. I wanted to gather a lot of them and even use them as decoration around the island but now I'm not so sure...

	Post automatically merged: Sep 2, 2020



Berrymia said:


> Selling Tree Branches. Only 890 NMTs each! Come get your bargain!!
> Ok, but seriously, another problem I’m having right now is that I don’t see any balloons to shoot? I need my DIY recipes!!



I've seen balloons and shot them but no seasonal recipes for me.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 2, 2020)

after hanging out with @KAYYBE at her island many times, I must say I have been trained well in the art of shaking trees for these materials LOL


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 2, 2020)

Peach_Jam said:


> after hanging out with @KAYYBE at her island many times, I must say I have been trained well in the art of shaking trees for these materials LOL


I missed the masterclass  I think @KAYYBE will have a very popular shop if she kindly continues


----------



## John Wick (Sep 2, 2020)

I got over 300 sticks, and only 15 acorns.


----------



## Skandranon (Sep 2, 2020)

thing to do with all those excess branches is just make tons of nets, will bring you closer to the build tool achievement


----------



## banjokaboom (Sep 2, 2020)

I just got the pine bonsai, and I saved the cherry blossom one till now so I can finally make the damn bonsai shelf for my wife. Mailed it to get in game, hope she likes it. Took about an hour to get all the pine cones I needed, which was only 8. A bit tedious, but I still shake trees for items so instead of just one shake I do 5-6.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 2, 2020)

banjokaboom said:


> I just got the pine bonsai, and I saved the cherry blossom one till now so I can finally make the damn bonsai shelf for my wife. Mailed it to get in game, hope she likes it. Took about an hour to get all the pine cones I needed, which was only 8. A bit tedious, but I still shake trees for items so instead of just one shake I do 5-6.


I stay on one tree until I get ten pine cones, which doesn't take as long as acorns.


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Sep 3, 2020)

I do miss how acorns worked in Wild World... IIRC there was a Acorn Festival back in Animal Crossing: Wild World, and during that festival acorns would be randomly placed on the ground in your town, and all you would have to do is pick them up. There were even different kinds of acorns; round acorns, large acorns, rotten acorns, small acorns, and acorns. I wish they had it work just like that... every day during the fall acorns would be randomly placed around hardwood trees, and the pinecones would be placed around pine trees. They could still have you shake for more, but you'd at least be able to pick them off of the ground once-a-day without having to shake a tree. Just like with tree branches. 

Animal Crossing Wiki on Acorns


----------



## moonlights (Sep 3, 2020)

the worst part is having to shake the tree so much to only get one acorn/pinecone. i don't mind the amount of tree branches i'm getting bc it helps towards the achievements.


----------



## KimvW (Sep 3, 2020)

I like NatsumiSummer's idea where some acorns and pinecones would fall on the ground each day (like twigs) and you could shake for more if you want*. *It's a bit tedious but at least the sticks will help me towards the tool/furniture achievement.... I do really like the DIY's we got this season though*.*


----------



## yuckyrat (Sep 5, 2020)

I've practically given up on trying to gather any for the DIYs. Shaking trees for minutes on end to get 1 or 2 drops is boring and agonizing. It just makes me not want to play. It feels like a chore.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 5, 2020)

To me, it seems like the most efficient way to go about collecting pine cones and acorns is to pair up with a friend. Go around a small area on somebody's island, with one person shaking trees and the other person collecting what falls onto the ground. Alone, switching between shaking and picking things up is such an annoyance, so might as well take an assembly line approach.


----------



## Bekaa (Sep 5, 2020)

Hey, I saw somewhere (can’t rememer where) that the pinecones and acorns only fall at the first of the month? Maybe it’s my imagination, but it seemed like there were a lot more falling down on the 1st and 2nd, and it’s dwindled.  a few days ago, me and my island partner were each getting two a day Of each. anyway now I’m lucky if, together, we get one of each. thoughts?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 5, 2020)

LivinTheLife said:


> Hey, I saw somewhere (can’t rememer where) that the pinecones and acorns only fall at the first of the month? Maybe it’s my imagination, but it seemed like there were a lot more falling down on the 1st and 2nd, and it’s dwindled.  a few days ago, me and my island partner were each getting two a day Of each. anyway now I’m lucky if, together, we get one of each. thoughts?



I really hope that's not the case!   I can't comment on earlier this week since I didn't really go around shaking trees, but this morning, I got about 30 acorns from an hour or so of shaking the 8 money trees that I have growing near my house.


----------



## Bekaa (Sep 5, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> I really hope that's not the case!   I can't comment on earlier this week since I didn't really go around shaking trees, but this morning, I got about 30 acorns from an hour or so of shaking the 8 money trees that I have growing near my house.


Holy cow! I’m so glad you posted. I didn’t know that you could shake them multiple times through a single day and get additional pone cones and acorns. So that helps. It didn’t occur to me that the money trees would produce pinecones too. Thanks for posting! I love fall and I’m so looking forward to the DIY’s for fall.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 5, 2020)

LivinTheLife said:


> Holy cow! I’m so glad you posted. I didn’t know that you could shake them multiple times through a single day and get additional pone cones and acorns. So that helps. It didn’t occur to me that the money trees would produce pinecones too. Thanks for posting! I love fall and I’m so looking forward to the DIY’s for fall.


Yes, thankfully, the cedar and hardwood trees can be shaken multiple times a day. The money trees produce acorns (I used to chop them down as soon as I finished collecting bells from them, but now, I leave them intact), and the cedars drop pine cones. I have a section for each tree type near my house, so I can easily run to the beaches to check for balloons at every 4th and 9th minute, since I'm still collecting the autumn recipes as well. Good luck! <3


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 5, 2020)

LivinTheLife said:


> Hey, I saw somewhere (can’t rememer where) that the pinecones and acorns only fall at the first of the month? Maybe it’s my imagination, but it seemed like there were a lot more falling down on the 1st and 2nd, and it’s dwindled.  a few days ago, me and my island partner were each getting two a day Of each. anyway now I’m lucky if, together, we get one of each. thoughts?



If they only fell on the first of the month, then we wouldn't be able to collect them at any time after. I'm pretty sure that isn't true since I collected some yesterday and it was the fourth and not the first. And I'm pretty sure our southern hemisphere friends say that they could collect them all throughout fall.


----------



## tajikey (Sep 5, 2020)

You need 35 acorns and 31 pine cones to craft the entire seasonal set. You'll also need a total of 51 maple leaves, but those don't come until later. I stopped shaking trees after I had those amounts in inventory.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Sep 5, 2020)

*shakes tree over and over*

GIVE ME YOUR CHILDREN


----------



## trashpedia (Sep 5, 2020)

I haven't shaken any tree yet to get acorns and pinecones yet (I forgot about those lol) but now I'm actually wondering how tedious it is gonna be lmao

Can't wait to make the pine bonsai though AAAAAA


----------



## Raz (Sep 5, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> Southern hemisphere island here, I could've definitely told you it is tedious as hell   Just be glad you are playing when there's a decent spawn rate for acorns and pine cones. Pine cones used to be so rare that I thought they were a fake, fan-made item. The maple leaves are super easy as you catch them with a net like the petals. I hope the fall season goes well for you though! Personally I'm SUPER excited that my island is going into Spring soon <3


Yeah, I remember making a post here talking about how rare acorns and pine cones were. I definitely think that the original spawn rate for those was a problem.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 6, 2020)

LivinTheLife said:


> Hey, I saw somewhere (can’t rememer where) that the pinecones and acorns only fall at the first of the month? Maybe it’s my imagination, but it seemed like there were a lot more falling down on the 1st and 2nd, and it’s dwindled.  a few days ago, me and my island partner were each getting two a day Of each. anyway now I’m lucky if, together, we get one of each. thoughts?


I stayed until I had 20 of each in less than half an hour.

Got a ton of sticks but they do fall if you keep at it.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Sep 6, 2020)

Farming balloons is not much better. I have been on the beach for the last two hours and have caught 6 balloons with no recipes.


----------



## Imbri (Sep 6, 2020)

Pine cones seem to be a little harder to find, but I have a tree that I shake a couple times a day, and I've been getting plenty. Figure I'll stockpile them so I can focus on getting maple leaves and mushrooms when they come into season.

I got a few tree's bounty items (other than the arch and big tree), and they are pretty. I like that they can be customized, so I can keep them up through winter, as well. The leaf piles are nice, as well.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Sep 6, 2020)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> Farming balloons is not much better. I have been on the beach for the last two hours and have caught 6 balloons with no recipes.



aside from the one isabelle gave, i have 1 diy so far, so not even that motivated to shake trees for resources 

i still think i need to gather them now though. as someone said, i should focus on the maple leaves and mushroom next.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 6, 2020



Imbri said:


> Pine cones seem to be a little harder to find, but I have a tree that I shake a couple times a day, and I've been getting plenty. Figure I'll stockpile them so I can focus on getting maple leaves and mushrooms when they come into season.
> 
> I got a few tree's bounty items (other than the arch and big tree), and they are pretty. I like that they can be customized, so I can keep them up through winter, as well. The leaf piles are nice, as well.



what? i didn’t know they’re customizable! let me see what would they look like


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 6, 2020)

Why did I not investigate how to get balloon recipes  I have no clue which beach or direction.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 6, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Why did I not investigate how to get balloon recipes  I have no clue which beach or direction.


Balloons tend to spawn at every 4th and 9th minute (e.g. 9:04, 9:09, 9:14, 9:19, etc.) They float from left to right and switch to floating from the opposite direction after sundown (between 6-8 PM from what I've noticed on my island). I go into a building one minute before a balloon could spawn and come back out. Listen for a whooshing sound as you run up and down your beaches. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Roxxy (Sep 6, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Balloons tend to spawn at every 4th and 9th minute (e.g. 9:04, 9:09, 9:14, 9:19, etc.) They float from left to right and switch to floating from the opposite direction after sundown (between 6-8 PM from what I've noticed on my island). I go into a building one minute before a balloon could spawn and come back out. Listen for a whooshing sound as you run up and down your beaches. Hope this helps and good luck!


Tysm  really appreciate such a helpful explanation


----------

